# Mystery Bolt at the PS Pump



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have a rather stock looking bolt in my power steering pump that isn't doing anything. It's a 3/8"-16 bolt that is 1-3/8" long. If bottomed out in the hole, it would have about 5/8" grip on whatever might be held on by it...What's missing, if anything?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Not used in that hole.It was likely poked in there to keep track of it. It probably goes in the adjuster notch of the bracket when it is bolted to the engine/timing cover whatever


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Yep, nothing in that hole on my 69 either.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks to be more of a mystery reservoir bracket?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

good eye !!

I also like to use the boss and bolt as shown to snug up my 67-70
power steering pumps ,, using the L bend just above for leverage

Scott t


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Looks to be more of a mystery reservoir bracket?


That's interesting GTOJr! My bracket looks nothing like that. BUT, it did make me get off my backside and check my Assy Manual and it shows my bracket and the lack of use for the mystery bolt. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> good eye !!
> 
> I also like to use the boss and bolt as shown to snug up my 67-70
> power steering pumps ,, using the L bend just above for leverage
> ...


That's exactly why it's there.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

geeteeohguy said:


> That's exactly why it's there.


Hmmm??? That makes good sense and also makes me wonder if that bolt was from the factory. It has the exact same head as the rest of the pump bolts.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sick467 said:


> Hmmm??? That makes good sense and also makes me wonder if that bolt was from the factory. It has the exact same head as the rest of the pump bolts.


No, not factory. I use that dog-leg "L" to tighten the belt. Insert a bar/ long screw driver under it and over the casting of the PS nose holding your pulley shaft - then pry upward holding tension with one hand and tighten the back pump/bracket bolts with the other. That's what the "L" bend is for.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PontiacJim said:


> No, not factory. I use that dog-leg "L" to tighten the belt. Insert a bar/ long screw driver under it and over the casting of the PS nose holding your pulley shaft - then pry upward holding tension with one hand and tighten the back pump/bracket bolts with the other. That's what the "L" bend is for.


THIS^^^^. The 'bolt' was put there by someone who did not use PJ's method listed above. Which is the proper method of tightening the PS belt. Easy as pie compared to most other cars, too.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> THIS^^^^. The 'bolt' was put there by someone who did not use PJ's method listed above. Which is the proper method of tightening the PS belt. Easy as pie compared to most other cars, too.



Some people just have to re-invent the wheel. LOL


----------

